# Is this green ash?



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2017)

The town guy said it was ash. But I'm seeing lots of purple streaks like poplar. I'm thinking poplar. 
The pen square box is 1" square...sanded to 220...but its fresh cut...


----------



## phinds (May 4, 2017)

From the look of the end grain I can guarantee you it's not ash and from the color on the open face I'd say it's 95+% sure to be tulip poplar (probably more like 100% but I'm conservative and I don't know squat about bark)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2017)

That's what I was thinking too....
thanks Paul...


----------



## rob3232 (May 4, 2017)

I thought it looked like Grey Elm?? Does it have a distinct smell?


----------



## Mike Hill (May 4, 2017)

Even the bark looks more poplary.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2017)

rob3232 said:


> I thought it looked like Grey Elm?? Does it have a distinct smell?



I just cut up some of my known poplar....smells just like it...


----------



## bamafatboy (May 4, 2017)

I agree, it is poplar.


----------



## Lou Currier (May 4, 2017)

Send it to me and I will inspect it for you. Only way to be sure is to turn it.


----------



## phinds (May 4, 2017)

rob3232 said:


> I thought it looked like Grey Elm?? Does it have a distinct smell?


elm??? This wood is clearly NOT ring porous whereas elm is.


----------



## rob3232 (May 4, 2017)

Pictures on phone not so goodI agree with poplar. I think that it would make some mighty fine bowls, could be thick and light weight with nice contrast of heartwood and sap


----------



## Schroedc (May 4, 2017)

@rob3232 - Holy Moly!!! Great to see you back!!!


----------



## rob3232 (May 5, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> @rob3232 - Holy Moly!!! Great to see you back!!!


Thanks Colin! Finally getting caught up on stuff after the hip and back issues and a few other things...I can't remember the last trade or sale I made but I'm looking foreward to getting back into it. Are you going to be at the art fair on the green this year?


----------



## Tclem (May 5, 2017)

Looks just like some tulip poplar I have but I'm goin with red cedar rosewood burl crotch wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 5, 2017)

rob3232 said:


> Thanks Colin! Finally getting caught up on stuff after the hip and back issues and a few other things...I can't remember the last trade or sale I made but I'm looking foreward to getting back into it. Are you going to be at the art fair on the green this year?



No. I'm booked a different show that weekend this year.


----------

